# going for a little ride in the morning in search of Church Hill Cudham



## Part time cyclist (21 Jan 2012)

going for a little ride at 7:30 in the morning with my nephew, we plan on cycling from dartford out to farningham, otford, riverhead, westerham, up westerham hill to bigginhill, chuch hill cudham, orpington, sidcup, bexley, back to dartford....... if you see us give us a wave and say hello..... or if i am in a big heap at the top of church hill please throw a bucket of water over me and put me back on my bike....


----------



## Moss (22 Jan 2012)

Let us know how the ride goes/went?


----------



## Part time cyclist (22 Jan 2012)

The ride started rubbish this morning , the first eight to ten miles I couldn't get third forth or fith gear properly on my rear gear set, after a short stop and a tweek all ran sweetens the next ten miles came pretty quickly, then we found ourself at the bottom of westerham hill, head down and backside up we climbed westerham hill without getting out of the saddle :0) Yeeeeha, ever managed to muster up enough breath to say hello to the guy running down the hill. We found church hill not long after that very steep but only short, it was easier than I thought it was going to be. We headed for Orpington passing many cyclist going the other way, then it was pretty event less all the way back to dartford 39.2 miles at an average of 15.5 miles per hour. So all in all a pretty good ride


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2012)

did you get up Cudham Hill?


----------



## Part time cyclist (22 Jan 2012)

We turned right in to jail lane then straight over and down Berrys hill then up the 25% climb church hill then turn right at the junction with Downey road then immediately left into cudham lane north down the hill to the royal oak pub at the a21


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2012)

Part time cyclist said:


> We turned right in to jail lane then straight over and down Berrys hill then up the 25% climb church hill then turn right at the junction with Downey road then immediately left into cudham lane north down the hill to the royal oak pub at the a21


 

that's a yes then.. well sort off. Half of it 
Your talking my local area


----------



## Part time cyclist (22 Jan 2012)

Where is the other half then :0) were you out today?


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2012)

Part time cyclist said:


> Where is the other half then :0) were you out today?


 

if you turn left and go down at the junction of Downe road 
Yes was out today.
Went from Orpington to Ashford and back.


----------



## Part time cyclist (22 Jan 2012)

Oh rite was you in the group of cyclists that was sitting in the pub car park as we came past at 9:15


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2012)

nah, we were in Yalding by that time.


----------

